
The End of Meaningless Jobs Will Unleash the World’s Creativity - dpflan
http://singularityhub.com/2016/08/23/the-end-of-meaningless-jobs-will-unleash-the-worlds-creativity/
======
jgamman
or you know, the Manna alternative:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manna_(novel)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manna_\(novel\))

~~~
cottonseed
Full text on Brain's site:
[http://marshallbrain.com/manna1.htm](http://marshallbrain.com/manna1.htm)

------
triplesec
This idea would be laudable if it came along with a mechanism to pay people
and find them resources while they are orking on their dreams. On current
libertarian or neocon models they'd find themselves in penniless insecurity,
not having a means for income while pursuing those passions. It seems this
idea only works for those who've already made it or have all the skills and
education that privilege provides.

